# Компьютерные технологии > Операционные системы >  РЕБЯЯЯЯТААААА ПОМОГИТЕ, споймал привет!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

## vladimirus

Ребята, сам аматор полной воды!!!!!!!!!!! через яндекс забросило на inherits.roll наподобие того, подскажите как от этого избавитьсяИИИИ

----------

